# Best techniques for releasing toothy fish.



## chrispycreme (Jun 21, 2014)

Any tips on releasing Mackerel and other toothy critters without hurting the fish and without getting your fingers and man bits bitten off? I have lip grips and pliers so really just looking for optimal techniques. Cheers.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

chrispycreme said:


> Any tips on releasing Mackerel and other toothy critters without hurting the fish and without getting your fingers and man bits bitten off? I have lip grips and pliers so really just looking for optimal techniques. Cheers.


They release well after filleting.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> chrispycreme said:
> 
> 
> > Any tips on releasing Mackerel and other toothy critters without hurting the fish and without getting your fingers and man bits bitten off? I have lip grips and pliers so really just looking for optimal techniques. Cheers.
> ...


X2....


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Just rub their forehead with the edge of your thumb and they will calm right down.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

jbonez said:


> Just rub their forehead with the edge of your thumb and they will calm right down.


This I have to see!......kershnuppp!

Cheers all andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

oh, like a chook


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I think he men't forskin.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

A peck on the cloaca to make a green fish blush


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

killer said:


> I think he men't forskin.


Now, thats redickalous....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andybear


----------



## chrispycreme (Jun 21, 2014)

Bahahahaha. Thanks Guys


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

andybear said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> > I think he men't forskin.
> ...


Your spelling is atrocious AB. I'm reporting you to Nick.*

It's OK, I did get it. Finally... :lol:


----------

